# Advice needed on fair priced mouse breeding cages



## ash (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,
I have decided that i am going to start breeding and possibly showing my own fancy pet mice. Can anyone suggest somewhere I can buy some mouse breeding cages ?
Thanks
ash


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s or similar for a lot of my mice, you might want to look into those. If you're more practical you could make your own from storage boxes like the RUBs thread in this section


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s or similar for a lot of my mice, you might want to look into those. If you're more practical you could make your own from storage boxes like the RUBs thread in this section


Where do you get your Marchioro Aquazoos from?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I ordered the last lot online from BJ's here: http://www.b-js.co.uk/acatalog/BJ_s_Pet_Supplies_Marchioro_Aquazoo_121.html

Not sure if they still do it but I got a discount for buying more due to postage being a flat rate regardless, and also for paying by their preferred method.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> I use Marchioro Aquazoo 16s or similar for a lot of my mice, you might want to look into those. If you're more practical you could make your own from storage boxes like the RUBs thread in this section


Out of curiosity, do you need to modify the aquazoo tanks to present a water bottle?

Paul


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

you can use sticky backed velcro or you can burn a hole (i use a soldering iron)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Blimey Daisy I don't bother with that, just attach the wire inside the lid and have the water bottle lying down. Then you can store the cages any way you want! Just looking for a photo for you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

This photo isn't a Marchioro tank but you can see what I mean about the bottle lying along the ceiling with the wire through the holes to hold it in place. Makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

I would never have thought doing it like that; that's pretty smart!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's worked well for me. I told another longstanding show breeder about this and he chaged all his boxes to this method and says he's very glad he did so!


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Great idea! I'm always struggeling with my bottles. Never thought of that!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

thats a brilliant idea! and no trouble with the ballbearing at that angle?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have my bottles like that and they work fine. The only thing is that you have to remember that if the bottle is less than half full the mouse can't get any water out because the spout is in the middle. Strangely, that didn't occur to me the first time I put a bottle like that, but the mouse was fine so no harm done.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No more trouble with the ballbearing than when it's the normal way up, no. Although they still manage to almost empty the bottles so that half full thing isn't strictly true... but if you can best to tilt them at a slight angle just in case.


----------

